# Private Healthcare in Crete



## Roberto1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi All, I need some advice on healthcare standards in Greece, my wife and I have been living in rural Spain for the last 10 years and are considering a move to Crete. Our 
standard of healthcare in Spain is excellent , we do have private healthcare and pay around 140 euro's per month for the two of us. Is the private healthcare system in Greece comparable? We can speak a little Greek but we need to be assured that there would be english speaking doctors........ Until we got our Greek up to speed. Thank you


----------

